# ritual???



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Over the Thanksgiving holiday my wife and I went to Atlanta. After a day of doing whatever I saw a small cemetery that looked like it had some older tombstones. I decided to stop to take some pictures and get ideas for next years haunt. We came across this one stone that was taller than the others but still its occupant had died many many years ago. Early 1900's. On the back side of the tombstone were what you see in the picture. Now I'm not up on much Voodoo or anything but I was curious if anybody here knew what these items symbolize. In case you can not make them out there is a bottle of liquor, a terra cotta pot, a candle, some change, and some whole fish. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

now that is just weird! creepy....truly creepy.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

How rude! The booze bottle is empty.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

has the candle been lit?
Interesting...could just be a memorial of some type.
Somebody leaves booze at Edgar Allen Poe's grave every year.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I believe the candle had been lit but it didn't burn for very long. Perhaps if was just a memorial. I did not recognize the name of the person on it but not being from the South perhaps it was somebody important.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

November 2nd was 'Day of the Dead', which is celebrated with memorials and remembrances of the departed. Perhaps it was just that, and not some crazy zombie/voodoo ritual thing.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

He must have been a gin swilling coin collecting fisherman who grew flowers by candlelight.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> November 2nd was 'Day of the Dead', which is celebrated with memorials and remembrances of the departed. Perhaps it was just that, and not some crazy zombie/voodoo ritual thing.


Oh yes mi amigo, el dia de los muertos. I forgot all about that, and the cemetery was in a highly mexican populated area. I'm sure that was it.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Good catch, Dave! 

I went to a Day of the Dead costume party this year. It was primarily a reason to drink tequila. LOL! Got to eat a few authentic Mexican dishes since this was at my friend's block party in a Mexican neighborhood. It was a nice change from the typical Tex-Mex you get around here.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's AWESOME!

Clearly a remembrance ritual. The liquor was likely shared with the dead (the living would drink some, then pour some on the grave). The fish was likely shared, as well. This is usually done in silence, by candlelight.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

maybe the pot had ice in it to chill the liquor , after he shared fish with the departed by candlelight, they both had a swill and then he threw his 2 cents in.


----------

